# iPod touch 3G, iPod touch 4G



## Sundayz (15 Juin 2010)

Mon problème n'est pas vraiment un problème, mais j'ai quand même besoin d'aide 

J'ai décidé de m'offrir un nouvel iPod, à l'occurence un iPod Touch, seulement après le (pré)sortie de l'iPhone 4, est-ce que l'iPod Touch 4 va lui aussi sortir bientôt ?

Je n'aimerais pas bêtement acheter l'iPod Touch 3G alors que le 4 va bientôt sortir.

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (15 Juin 2010)

Les nouveaux iPod sortent classiquement en septembre
Après, qu'en sera-t-il cette année, mystère et bdg !


----------



## Sundayz (15 Juin 2010)

D'accord merci  donc aucune rumeurs quand à la sortie de l'ipod touch 4 ?


----------



## Aescleah (16 Juin 2010)

Pour l'instant, non. Cependant je ne serai pas surpris si celles-ci arrivaient d'ici peu, pourvu que le rythme de mise à jour soit habituel. Et probablement rien de neuf, ou alors du neuf avec du vieux (présence de cam, etc).


----------

